

Somali Minister for Information talking about a post-anarchic techno economy. - cup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3TRzSBY_vM

======
genieyclo
He seems like an articulate and visionary man, hopefully he lasts long enough
to see his vision for the one-man-one-vote in 2016, if that actually happens.
Unfortunately the Somali cabinet has been very unstable, with several major
shakeups and scandals in the last year.

One thing I'm curious about is why no major security breaches of Somali
telecom/de-facto-banks have been reported yet. With the new fiber EASSy
connection, maybe hackers will find Somalia's $1 billion+ yearly remittance
flows a target worth the hassle.

------
cup
Choice quotes:

"It's not a secret anymore that the Somali economy might be the first country
in the world where the whole economic sector is virtualised."

"The use of mobile money will only expand, we might become the first society
that will be true cashless society that will only use mobile phones to
interact".

